# tight vacuum breaker



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This just barely fit, huh?
I saw this at a Burger King in Pontiac, Il.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's why I always try to rough'em in a bit high. Makes it easy if you want to go with a taller urinal later on.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't you just hate to see channel lock marks on chrome finish like that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If the chrome is already heavily pitted I'll use channelocks. If it isn't I use my giant crescent wrenches.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the ridgid smooth jaw pipe wrench


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Channel lock 436 smooth jaw Channel Locks, well worth the 12 dollar investment.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*tight vacuum*



Ron The Plumber said:


> I use the ridgid smooth jaw pipe wrench


ditto here.
My dad always refered to it as a trimo wrench?

He's 91 now and still going strong, I think I'll ask him where he came up with that terminology. His brain still has buckets of knowlege.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the only time I ever use Pex, I cut a piece long enough to slide over the jaw of my channel locks so it will not mark up the finish.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use a Ridgid smooth jaw hex wrench.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I use either a ridgid smooth jawed spud or hex wrench, whichever I grab first.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

spud or strap wrench on chrome ALWAYS


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i will never own a strap wrench. i use adj wrench or channys


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> This just barely fit, huh?
> I saw this at a Burger King in Pontiac, Il.


 
Around here this installation is a code violation. The inspectors inspectors want the vacuum breaker 6" above the fixture even though the code says 6" above the flood level rim of the fixture. 

Their argument is "would you drink water from anywhere near the inside of the fixture" even though it may be 18" above the flood level.

Hard to argue that point.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Spud wrench here.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Always a spud wrench. Channelocks on chrome = Amateur.:yes:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Tese channellocks work okay.

http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/415_-_10_inch_Smooth_Jaw_Tongu_P93C3.cfm


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Tese channellocks work okay.
> 
> http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/415_-_10_inch_Smooth_Jaw_Tongu_P93C3.cfm


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I like the hex wrench if people would just quit stealing mine. I still have the Ridgid spud wrench.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

tooslow said:


> ditto here.
> My dad always refered to it as a trimo wrench?
> 
> He's 91 now and still going strong, I think I'll ask him where he came up with that terminology. His brain still has buckets of knowlege.


I'll have to dig up my old spud wrench. I think Trimo was the brand name. Bought it well used 30 years ago at a yard sale when I was a cub. I know I still have it, I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> i will never own a strap wrench. i use adj wrench or channys


 
why will you never own a strap wrench?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> Around here this installation is a code violation. The inspectors inspectors want the vacuum breaker 6" above the fixture even though the code says 6" above the flood level rim of the fixture.
> 
> Their argument is "would you drink water from anywhere near the inside of the fixture" even though it may be 18" above the flood level.
> 
> Hard to argue that point.


I once had a Plumber argue that a urinal supplied by a solenoid valve and was not equipped with a vacuum breaker did not require a backflow preventer. His point was that the urinal was equipped with an air gap as the distance from the flood level rim to the supply pipe was a good 18". I pointed out that an air gap shall not be located in a noxious environment. A PVBA was installed upstream of the metering valve.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Tese channellocks work okay.
> 
> http://www.channellock.com/acb/stores/1/415_-_10_inch_Smooth_Jaw_Tongu_P93C3.cfm


Another new one for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Herk said:


> I like the hex wrench if people would just quit stealing mine. I still have the Ridgid spud wrench.


Darn, the upload didn't work.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe you need one of these to keep the thieves out of your tool box!


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Strap wrench, spud wrench, hex wrench, sorry no smooth jawed channel locks. See Pipe Doc for those.:thumbup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with you on the strap, spud, and hex. I got two pairs of the smooth jaw 'locks that my father in law gave me that I will use occasionally. I was being literal when I said they work okay. You need a lot of hand pressure to fully tighten a nut with them. Because there are not any teeth they tend to want to open as you apply pressure.

They are definately not a replacement for the spud wrench.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The hex wrench is the one I use.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The hex wrench is the one I use.


same here


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

hex here


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

hex here too


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

Hex and Spud here


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use tools too


----------

